# Your favorite vehicle license plate(s) in the world.



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

In terms of it's looks and/or it's usefulness, which license plate(s) is your favorite??

Mine is Hungary- Simple and sleek










Also Germany is on my list- Simple and sleek with codes that could be interesting to find while driving! 










Plus, feel free to take the poll!


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

Polish from 1976-2000 series.

And all those orderly European ones - especially simply and nice Italian, Swedish, Norwegian, Danish and maybe British, because of its interesting layout and good readability.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

I voted for North America cause I love graphic plates, but if I have to do a chart I would say:

1) United States (and affiliate territories - Puerto Rico, USVI, Guam....)
2) Mexico
3) Canada
4) Germany 
5) France (and affiliate DOM-TOM, black and yellow)
6) Italy (black square plates and provincial until 1994)
7) Austria
8) Slovenia
9) Russia
10) South Africa (especially the states that issue graphic plates)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

I love the brazilian plates because we can see which city the car is from.


----------



## NumberPlates (Dec 18, 2011)

For sure, I love the N American graphic plates as well. They have some works of art on them!

For Europe, in general I find non-passenger series to be very interesting.. things like diplomatic, export etc. On these you can find unusual formats and colour schemes, which I enjoy. For example:

The Yugoslav diplomatic style plates (with vertical characters)










Slovakia










For ordinary passenger series, I think Russian ones look good. Also the smaller places in Europe often have nice plates, Andorra, Monaco, Aland etc.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

My favourite graphic:

United State: Difficult to choose one, there are hundreds of beautiful graphic plates. Choosing one optional and one normal issue I would say:
Maine, optional series "Lobster". 









Alaska, normal issue '76









Canada: Northwest Territories









Mexico: Zacatecas









South Africa: Eastern Cape


----------



## Fire God (May 12, 2010)

*Design:* North America. My favorite design is of Colorado's current plates. With Washington and Florida (Their current plate designs) close behind.









Honorable mention to Belgium's Euroband plate, only because I like the red on white design. I hope they keep it cause it make them distinct.


*Usefulness:* Russia's plates. It's hard for me to differentiate between 8/B, 0/O, D/O, 2/Z unless I'm up close or have more than 5 seconds of viewing a plate. 

Russian plates on the other hand have the letters smaller than the numbers.










*Dimensions wise:* I prefer the ratio Australia's plates. Brazil, China, and Philippines seem to have the same general ratio of height and width.


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

I voted for North America, but I also like European and South American plates a lot.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

My vote for The best design of licenseplates goes to the swedish/latvian(usually)/estonian/hungarian ones.

























3 letters/3 digits or 3 digits/3 letters. It's easy to recognize, but maybe not very interesting or artistic. LV plates could have fewer letters/digits for some reason though.

The danish/norwegian ones are clear but have to many digits, you won't comprehend them as quickly as the ones above.





The german licenseplates with area codes are interesting, but the extra costs of changing them if moving to another area is not worth this feature.









The french license plates, too long combination, too small fonts and boring design.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

I prefer the German and British.

I like the German font design, it's unique. But more countries in the world has this font design, but I don't know if the Germans invented this design font. Also the Danish and Ukraine font is very unique. The rest or most of the European have boring font designs. 

And I like the British combination of letters and digits.


----------



## roe5745 (May 24, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what other license plates show the age of car apart from British ones?

I think this is a very useful feature.


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ Irish.


----------



## roe5745 (May 24, 2010)

MajKeR_ said:


> ^^ Irish.


Just Ireland?


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

Portuguese too.


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

And Italian may, but it's not compulsory. I can't remember if there's any different country where they have such information on their plates.

Aparts from this topic: I guess if somebody appreciates Polish plates for something.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

I also voted for North America mostly because a lot of the tags look cool. Especially British Columbia, Alaska, Oregon, Georgia, and that Northwest Territories one looks the best.


----------



## CHLayson (May 29, 2012)

i like plate number is myc 021


----------



## SRBKG (May 24, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is a normal license plates in Serbia and is very beautiful


----------



## SRBKG (May 24, 2010)

"NumberPlates" - Location: Oxford

This license plate that you put on the site are not Yugoslav.
The license plate of the Republic of Serbia - SRB
vertical characters BG = Belgrade Serbian capital


----------



## Juancho Guzman (Jun 28, 2011)

Favorite ones:

Baja California, Mexico.









Nayarit, Mexico.









Yucatan, Mexico.


----------

